# Mrs JohnT.



## JohnT (Mar 28, 2020)

A number of weeks ago, my wife developed an acute urinary tract infection.

While the doc was "under the hood" they discovered a cyst the size of a grapefruit. 

Surgery is scheduled for Monday.

The lord works in mysterious ways. If it were not for the infection, we would not have known anything about the cyst. 

Just sayin.......


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 28, 2020)

Glad it was found and hope all goes well on Monday.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, good luck to her!


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey John, both your wife and you are in our thoughts. My wife had the same thing a couple of years back and everything went exactly as the doctors expected. Wishing her a quick and uneventful recovery.
Mike


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 28, 2020)

Hoping for a quick in and out from the surgery and a very speedy recovery!


----------



## Ajmassa (Mar 28, 2020)

sounds like she’s got somebody up there lookin out for her for sure.  
wishing her all the best for Monday.

Everyone deals differently. But from what I could tell she’s as cool and laid back as it gets. Hoping that personality serves her well during this . Good luck


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 28, 2020)

May you both know the healing power of whichever higher power you believe in. I will be s ending healing thoughts her and your way now and on Monday.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks all. 

What makes this hard is that I am not allowing into the hospital due to coronavirus. I have to wait out in the parking lot. 

I know and applaud them for being careful. I hate to think of the Mrs having to battle the virus while recovering from surgery. 

It is just that I cant help feeling that a husband should be with a wife at times like this.

Classic "Head VS heart" scenario....


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2020)

Wishing the best for her and you JohnT


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 29, 2020)

JohnT said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> What makes this hard is that I am not allowing into the hospital due to coronavirus. I have to wait out in the parking lot.
> 
> ...



Look at it this way: you are ensuring the best chance of YOU being healthy to assist her during her recovery.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Mar 29, 2020)

Best wishes to you both. I truly understand the anxiety of the wait. Seems my wife has made a hobby of having medical procedures. I just wish she'd join me in the vineyard and switch hobbies.


----------



## reefman (Mar 29, 2020)

John,
You and your wife are in our prayers.
Doug


----------



## rustbucket (Mar 29, 2020)

Mrs. JohnT and you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 29, 2020)

Wishing her the best, please let us know how it goes.


----------



## ceeaton (Mar 29, 2020)

We just had a neighbor who went in before "elective stuff" was cancelled for an outpatient procedure to remove an abnormal cyst on her forehead. Turns out it was a bit more of an issue than they thought, she had a mass the size of an egg inside her skull. It was killing her husband that he couldn't go in to visit her. He even had to leave a set of clothes (after the outpatient procedure, before the surgery) at the hospital door, which they promptly came out and picked up for her and said "thank you". 

My prayer is that you remain virus free and can be there to help in her hopefully quick recovery. My family's prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## crushday (Mar 29, 2020)

@JohnT Be strong and courageous. Praying for your wife, and your family.


----------



## robert81650 (Mar 30, 2020)

Praying for you and your wife.....


----------



## Amanda660 (Mar 30, 2020)

Prayers and positive thoughts!


----------



## dralarms (Mar 30, 2020)

Prayers my friend.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 30, 2020)

John, hope all goes well today and you and the Mrs. are doing well!!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 31, 2020)

Surgery went well yesterday. She is home now and resting comfortably . I am absolutely spoiling her by waiting on her hand and fist.

Thanks for all of your support and good wishes folks! It is all behind us now.


----------



## Julie (Mar 31, 2020)

Glad to hear this JohnT


----------



## Kraffty (Mar 31, 2020)

...Foot John, Foot...... so glad to hear it.
All the best to you two,
Mike


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 31, 2020)

Glad to hear it all turned out well. The other half deserves to be waited on sometimes, in my case often for all that she does for me.


----------



## Mcjeff (Mar 31, 2020)

Glad to hear he good news.


----------



## BernardSmith (Mar 31, 2020)

On the brighter side, despite this epidemic it was wonderful that the hospital was able to use resources to operate on your wife and attend to her needs while recovering from surgery and it was fortunate that they did not have to delay the procedure because all beds and doctors and other resources were not being used up by those in critical need because of Covid-19.


----------



## Dennis Griffith (Apr 1, 2020)

Good news and am glad all went well.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 1, 2020)

Great to hear, John. Best to you both.


----------

